# Ro Water Or Tap?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi all, I want to know if I should use ro water or tap water to do water changes and topoffs. Thank you for your replies!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on your cities main water source! But, IMO tap water provides alot of beneficial minerals that RO does not. I used to use RO on my pacu tank, but now use tap for my reds.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Unless your tap water isnt good (really hard, high pH...) i wouldn't obther with RO. In most cases tap water is fine.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

best bet is to add a little Tap to your Ro water, You'll get the minerals you need without high GH, KH, or PH


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i agree with Ba20. if you can use a combination of the two then do so, but if you have to go out and spend 200 dollars on a system i dont suggest that either.

you can always compromise and do waterchanges with your tap water, and top ups with R.O depending on how readily available it is.


----------

